
Ask HN: 100% Exam DIY BS Computer Science Degree for Less Than $5,000? - techjacker
I want to do a DIY BS degree in Computer Science. I have 12 years work experience in IT so I am confident I have most of the knowledge already. I just want the piece of paper to prove it.<p>- I&#x27;m not interested in the teaching<p>- I want to keep this as cheap as possible (under $5,000)<p>- I&#x27;m looking for a 100% exam assessed course<p>- I want to take the exams at my own pace (ideally complete within 9 months)<p>According to this website there are at least 3 colleges that offer this:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.doityourselfdegree.com&#x2F;get-started&#x2F;<p>- Excelsior: BS in Computer Technologies<p>- Thomas Edison: BA in Computer Science<p>- Charter Oak: BS in Computer Science<p>Questions:<p>- does anyone have any experience doing a DIY degree?<p>- does anyone have experience with the 3 colleges listed above?<p>- can anyone recommend other USA colleges&#x2F;Universities that offer accredited BS computer science degrees that match the above criteria?<p>- any other advice&#x2F;recommendations welcome
======
jeffmould
May not fit your exact criteria, but many universities offer life experience
courses. For example, University of Maryland University College you can earn
credits for various work-based experience. So instead of taking a traditional
course, you apply to have your work experience equal credits. This is a huge
shortcut to completing a degree if you have real world experience.

Also, a note on accreditation. Even though right now you may not think you are
going to pursue other degrees or whatever, you still want to attend a school
that is accredited by a nationally recognized organization. The problem you
can run into is that if you elect to further your education down the road,
some or all of your credits may not be transferable or the school you are
applying to may make you take additional testing/courses. So what equals a
shortcut not costs you more in the long run.

Long story short, don't go to a school just to get a degree so you can say you
have a degree. That, IMO, is the wrong approach and not worth your time or
money.

~~~
techjacker
There are other reasons I want the degree besides saying I have one. It would
give focus to my learning to get tested on these subjects. Plus it helps on
visa applications.

Excelsior & Charter Oak have institutional accreditation but not specialised
accreditation for Computer Science.

[http://www.excelsior.edu/about/accreditations](http://www.excelsior.edu/about/accreditations)

[https://www.msche.org/](https://www.msche.org/)

[https://www.charteroak.edu/aboutus/accreditation.cfm](https://www.charteroak.edu/aboutus/accreditation.cfm)

It would be good to find a 100% exam based course that has specialised
accreditation. ABET seems to be the main body for this:

[http://main.abet.org/aps/accreditedprogramsearch.aspx](http://main.abet.org/aps/accreditedprogramsearch.aspx)

Thanks for the suggestion on Maryland. If I could use this to keep costs down
and reduce the number of exams that would be a big bonus.

Another suggestion I've had is to go straight to an MA. I have a BA in English
Literature so I might be able to jump straight to a BS masters if I can
persuade them I have enough work experience to make up for the lack of a BS
degree. Do you know of any colleges in USA/UK/Australia/Canada that offer
this?

~~~
jeffmould
Unfortunately I am not familiar with anything outside of the Maryland program,
but I do know most colleges offer life experience credits.

With that said, also double check the accreditations. Just because they say
they are "accredited" you need to research who they are accredited by. The
only reason I bring this up is I had a friend who earned a "BS" degree in
computer science from what he was told was an "accredited" school. He went to
get a Masters later and was told his BS degree was basically useless. The
accreditation was essentially a generic accreditation that didn't mean much.
That is why come schools you will see warnings that your credits may not
transfer. In the end it cost him more. Luckily he was able to convert much
life experience and some of the course work into life experience credit at
Maryland so that helped.

With life experience courses you still pay for the credits, but it is deeply
discounted. I would check in-state programs if you are in the US to further
reduce costs.

~~~
techjacker
Okay thanks very much for the advice, I'll give them a try

